# Running wine on separate X server



## hedgehog (May 3, 2012)

Greetings. I'd like to launch Skyrim under wine on a separate X. I use this command:
`$ startx ~/bin/Skyrim -- :1`

```
$ cat ~/bin/Skyrim
#!/bin/sh
WINEPREFIX=/home/jr/.wineprfx/skyrim; export WINEPREFIX
cd "/media/games/Skyrim/"
wine TESV.exe
```
Working like a charm, but now I need to start Skyrim through skse_loader.exe. I tried to modify the script:

```
$ cat ~/bin/Skyrim
#!/bin/sh
WINEPREFIX=/home/jr/.wineprfx/skyrim; export WINEPREFIX
cd "/media/games/Skyrim/"
wine skse_loader.exe
```

But the X server just hangs with the error:

```
waiting for X server to shut down XIO:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1"
      after 9 requests (7 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

I guess that it happens because skse_loader.exe doesn't run in fullscreen, it doesn't have a GUI at all. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## hedgehog (May 3, 2012)

Looks like I have to run skse_loader over xterm;


----------



## tomb (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi
I have got same message, running startx, how did you solve this problem? what do you mean "Looks like I have to run skse_loader over xterm;"

regards
Tom


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 2, 2012)

tomb said:
			
		

> Hi
> I have got same message, running startx, how did you solve this problem? what do you mean "Looks like I have to run skse_loader over xterm;"
> 
> regards
> Tom



Sorry if it was unclear. I start the X like this:
`$ startx xterm -- :1`
Then xterm console appear and you can use it to load skse_loader.exe or anything else.


----------

